# Gruss nach Europa.....



## koimen (6. Okt. 2007)

....aus Amerika an alle Teichfreunde!!!


----------



## Dodi (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

Moin Kari!

Danke für das eindrucksvolle Foto aus Amika! 

Einen schönen Urlaub noch!


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

 neidvolle Grüße zurück aus Europa! 

Wenn ihr wieder da seid, gibts doch sicher nen Reisebericht mit noch mehr solch beeindruckenden Fotos?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kari!
> 
> Danke für das eindrucksvolle Foto aus Amika!
> 
> Einen schönen Urlaub noch!




Pühhh, ist doch bestimmt im Harz aufgenommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nee, tolles Foto  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Hawk0210 (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

super schönes foto   

schönen urlaub wünsche ich noch!!!!


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

Hallo,

Spitzenfoto,
weiterhin viel Spaß bei den Amis


----------



## herbi (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

Servus Kari,

wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Aufenthalt in Berchtesgaden,
hoffe nach euerer Rückkehr gibt weitere goile Bilder von den Bergen und ihren Einwohnern.......!?

Kommt gut nach Hause und grüßt mir den Busch......., mit einem Tritt in den.......!


----------



## koimen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

Hehehe.....einen tritt würd ich dem auch geben....aber wegen dem sind wir nun wirklich nicht in die usa vereist!!! Das Land ist toll....diese Weite ist für einen CH_Bürger fast nicht zu erfassen...hehehe das was wir in einem Tag  fahren würde für die ganze Schweiz reichen....alles ist so gross und weit!!! Das Wetter ist sehr milde hier und wir baden am Pool....   Der Trip hat uns nun wieder an einen bekannten Ort geführt den wir bereits vor 16Jahren besucht hatten....siehe Bild.....ja das gefällt mir auch.....so als alter Eastwood_Fan!!!!


----------



## koimen (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Gruss nach Europa.....*

Hallo Koifreunde
Las Vegas hat auch Koi's!! Sie werden sicher gut gefüttert.....bei den einen sieht es nicht so toll aus......aber diese Amis.......der Fastfood geht mir langsam auch auf den S....!!! Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.................:crazy:


----------

